
Uber and Lyft drivers strike today ahead of much-anticipated IPO - ihm
https://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-uber-driver-strike-ipo-20190508-story.html
======
throwayEngineer
I guess Michigan is unaffected.

There's not even surge pricing right now.

